# which rod blank



## littlezac (Jun 25, 2009)

I'm going to get a rod done for me but which rod blank should i get for kings, i would like it to be 8 foot or something close to that maybe 9.


----------



## wrightackle (Oct 29, 2007)

I probably should leave this question to the guys that are building rods now. But it got me to thinking about blanks I used to use and wondering if they were still available. I was surprised to find you can still get the Lamiglas mb 113 3f blank from mudhole. That is a 9'3" extra fast taper blank that would make a neat king rod. You could trim a little off the butt if the length is a problem. Off the pier it would be a nice rod. You could even take the tip down a couple of inches to throw a little heavier bait.


----------



## Linda (Oct 2, 2007)

I used to use the blank alot when i ordered from merrick tackle. The bt model is also a good king rod, Its a touch slower then the mb's. I got the impression they were being discontinued when mudhole ran a clearance sale on them a few months back. I hope not, becausethose blanks are the closest to the t series gators i know of.


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

i personally like gator blanks for king rods


----------



## Matt09 (Jun 6, 2008)

If you could find one, get a BS596. Made by gator.Great king rod. A bit stif, but GREAT for launching Hardtails.


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

I have a BS596 and really like it.


----------



## Miami Matt (Jun 20, 2009)

A fast action lamiglass woud be my prefrance, I own alot of their rods that were customized for me, they are by far my choice for your bang for your buck. They are well crafted and can take serious abuse, all around great rods in my humble opinnion...


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

get a ugly stick and be done with it 60 bucks at acadamey for a 9'


----------



## kingling (Apr 10, 2008)

mudhole has a pretty sweet blank that is 20$ talk to obie about it the next time you see him 

i use a gator t90l but it is way overkill for summer kings


----------



## N!cky (Jul 28, 2009)

ohh bennyboyyy


----------

